# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  خلطة تخلي ايديك مثل الألماس باقصر وقت

## نشمية الحصن

اولا : تفركين يدك بالملح والليمون جيدا لدقائق وبعدها تغسلينها وتجفينها زين...

ثانيا : ملعقة صغيرة قهوة مجروشة او مطحونة +نص ملعقة صغيرة شبة مطحونة وتخلطينها بموية ورد وتفركين يدك فيها وتخلينها لمدة من ربع الى نص ساعة وبعدين تغسلينها وتجفينها زين

ثالثا :دهني يدك بزيت الجلسرين او كريم جليسوليد الأحمر ألأصلي

صدقيني راح تدعين لي >> وماراح تصدقين النعومة اللي بيدك وبياضها

للأمانة هالخلطة منقولة ..
وانشاء الله جاري التجريب وياريت اللي تجربها لا تبخل علينا بالنتيجة ..
وياريت اللي تدخل تشجعني بردود حلوة ...ماتدخلي وتشوفي بس ...

----------


## بياض الثلج

بس انا ايدي مو محتاجة  :Db465236ff: 

يسلموا

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

كتير متعبه هالخلطة  بس مشكورة على جهودك

----------


## شذى الياسمين

مشكوره ويا رب تعطي نتيجه متل ما بدك ..

----------


## roba.ahmed

مشكور على هالوصفة

----------


## سوسنه

<![if !ie]>
شكرا الك على الوصفه 
<![endif]>
 :36 1 56[1]:  :36 1 56[1]:  :SnipeR (100):  :SnipeR (100):

----------


## بنت اردنية

مشكورة على الوصفة وانشاء الله بدي اجربها
يسلمو كتير مرة تانية

----------


## totoalharbi

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

yeslmoooo kteer

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

